# Bulking and cutting before a comp?



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got my first comp coming up in 2 weeks and ill be lifting in the 82.5kg class. I am as it stands about 83kg so cut a few kcals a few days before comp and I should fit nicely at the top of my class. If I qualify for Brits that will be next spring time I think.

My guess is that Im sitting at about 15% bf. I want to put on some more muscle/size and I was thinking of bulking up to about 88-90kg and then cutting right down to 82.5kg again but this time at about 8% bf (hopefully) and being stronger and looking better for it!

My question is, I guess, would this be fine to do and how much strength am I likely to lose from cutting off a stone or so over 8-10 weeks? Do any of you guys regularly do this? Whats a safe weight to cut off before a comp with the right diet?

BTW I am a natty trainer and will continue to be during this bulk/cut.

Thanks


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

There really isn't a safe amount of weight to cut off - as in lose fat / lean tissue. People vary quite alot but normally for me a few lbs lost means a lot more kg's lost to begin with.

If your 83kg and lift at 82.5kg just cut water out the night before comp weigh in and then make sure you drink a couple of litres straight after weigh-in.

TBH the whole idea of worrying about what class you lift in is pointless until your winning major titles. The amounts lifted between classes at national level isn't massive. Better to just continue to hit new PB's and keep getting stronger. Your body will control how much weight it wants you to put on through your appetitie


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

martin brown said:


> There really isn't a safe amount of weight to cut off - as in lose fat / lean tissue. People vary quite alot but normally for me a few lbs lost means a lot more kg's lost to begin with.
> 
> If your 83kg and lift at 82.5kg just cut water out the night before comp weigh in and then make sure you drink a couple of litres straight after weigh-in.
> 
> TBH the whole idea of worrying about what class you lift in is pointless until your winning major titles. The amounts lifted between classes at national level isn't massive. Better to just continue to hit new PB's and keep getting stronger. Your body will control how much weight it wants you to put on through your appetitie


Thanks for the reply Martin.

Yeah I will cut out water in the evening before comp and go easy on food the day before.

I know cutting isn't necessary but I want to bulk and then cut anyway partly to look better than I do now and partly to be stronger at the same weight so its definitely something I want to do.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

martin brown said:


> There really isn't a safe amount of weight to cut off - as in lose fat / lean tissue. People vary quite alot but normally for me a few lbs lost means a lot more kg's lost to begin with.


Could you also explain what you mean by this part here?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah it means that losing a few lbs of bodyweight means losing alot of kilo's off your three lifts  Not something that is easy to cope with when your training to get stronger. It's not nice getting weaker.

To be honest with you bulking and cutting takes you backwards. Just aim to increase muscle size and strength. Done right you will look better anyways without the fad fluff that comes with trying to 'bulk' and then torture yourself trying to un-'bulk' after.

Eat well, train hard, get strong. Stop worrying about weight and ripped abz!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

martin brown said:


> Yeah it means that losing a few lbs of bodyweight means losing alot of kilo's off your three lifts  Not something that is easy to cope with when your training to get stronger. It's not nice getting weaker.
> 
> To be honest with you bulking and cutting takes you backwards. Just aim to increase muscle size and strength. Done right you will look better anyways without the fad fluff that comes with trying to 'bulk' and then torture yourself trying to un-'bulk' after.
> 
> ...


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol, who cares about a few kg loss off the bar? I'd rather lift less and have a six pack than have fat round my waste, not be ripped and lift a few kg more.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

EricTheViking said:


> Lol, who cares about a few kg loss off the bar? I'd rather lift less and have a six pack than have fat round my waste, not be ripped and lift a few kg more.


Er anyone who trains to get stronger? I'd rather get strong and big than stay skinny and weak with a six pack - there's thousands of skinny ripped small people about! But hey, each to their own.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Er anyone who trains to get stronger? I'd rather get strong and big than stay skinny and weak with a six pack - there's thousands of skinny ripped small people about! But hey, each to their own.


It's not either or though is it. You can have a six pack and be of any size really if you put the effort in. Sure if your only concern is strength and don't care about what you look like then you don't need to worry about a six pack. But considering he expressed he wanted to look better and also mentioned cutting and bulking. I'm assuming he is training to improve his body as well.

So for someone who is into bodybuilding and strength training i reckon a six pack is gonna be a better achievment than an extra 10k on the bar.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ok i am a little confused, you are 2 weeks out and you want to put on 5kg?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> ok i am a little confused, you are 2 weeks out and you want to put on 5kg?


No sorry mate my comp is next week I was referring to what my plans were over winter to either bulk and cut or just bulk clean. Think I've decided Im gonna bulk clean but maybe add cardio when I'm closer to goal and want to lose a tiny bit of BF.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> No sorry mate my comp is next week I was referring to what my plans were over winter to either bulk and cut or just bulk clean. Think I've decided Im gonna bulk clean but maybe add cardio when I'm closer to goal and want to lose a tiny bit of BF.


thats what i am doing dow, i am doing half hour cardio on work out days as i enjoy it and its keeping me lean and the size is coming on, just up carbs and fats gently and see how your body reacts and then just play about with it. only you are going to know what works for you and you are going to have to play about with it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

EricTheViking said:


> It's not either or though is it. You can have a six pack and be of any size really if you put the effort in. Sure if your only concern is strength and don't care about what you look like then you don't need to worry about a six pack. But considering he expressed he wanted to look better and also mentioned cutting and bulking. I'm assuming he is training to improve his body as well.
> 
> So for someone who is into bodybuilding and strength training i reckon a six pack is gonna be a better achievment than an extra 10k on the bar.


I didn't say it was. I said people who bulk and cut waste time when trying to get stronger, especially at the level most people are at. Bulking is for people who eat too much and get fat, dieting sucks and makes people smaller and weaker. Ideally you should train to get bigger and stronger without turning into a fat pig whilst doing so.

At 83kg dieting is absolutely crazy IMO. An extra 10kg of lean tissue will do a thousand times more for someone's physique than a diet to reveal a couple of abs will. There is no reason why you have to get FAT to put on lean tissue or gain strength - you just can't do it whilst trying to 'diet' all the time.


----------



## ironman1984 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey,

If you have a meet coming up you're better off training hard and eating alot to recover. You would want to maintain your weight for now or even put on a kilo or two to make sure you're at your strongest and that you're recovering well. I know at the end of a training cycle I'm starting to really feel the effects of the heavy weights on my nervous system and body, so I try to maintain or up my calories slightly and rest alot. If you're just beginning a cycle theres usually alot of volume so you want the food to try and recover asap and build strength up. Save the cutting for after your meet. Alternatively you could mix some HITT training in with your PL training. I find doing this 3 times a week helps me keep the fat off and helps me recover a bit faster.


----------



## MassMaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey,

Completely agree with Martin, at 83kg, dieting shouldnt be high on your list of priorities.

It needs to be clear as to whether your going for looks or strength, as to get big and ripped requires a different plan than when wanting to gain strength, particularly over a short term period. Alot of people seem to want both, to look as ripped as they can whilst maintaining (or even increasing) maximum strength. Powerlifters look different than bodybuilders for a reason, they need the extra mass on their frame to maintain their strength and energy levels.

WhySoSerious's comment was ideal, add in some cardio to your strength training and keep upping the carbs and fat to see what suits your body best, your the best judge of how your body responds to training techniques and you'll learn from your experiences as your training progresses. Keep up the good work.


----------

